# Simple steps can save time.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

No matter how long I have been carving and making canes and sticks there are those times when it is hard to get it right. I have mounted hames handles on a 100 canes over the years. I have a diamond willow stick with a wide diamond on the top. I have spent a number of hours working to get the right angle for the haymes to fit and preserving the large diamond. I would fix one area and be off on another. I finely walked a way for a few days. I finely look inside the hames with a flash light. Then realized it was a bump on the inside of the hames from its casting of the brass. It was hard to see in the shadows. I rubbed the inside of the hames with chalk ( I should have done that hours ago) letting me see where the problem area was hitting the stick. Should have it fitted today. Forgetting a simple step like using the chalk cost me time and a lot of peace of mind!!!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the great idea! I've been considering the SgtGrit brass hame with an EGA for a stick for a long time. Last time I checked their vendor wouldn't sell one without the stick attached, and so I haven't purchased one. I'll keep pestering them.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CAS14 said:


> Thanks for the great idea! I've been considering the SgtGrit brass hame with an EGA for a stick for a long time. Last time I checked their vendor wouldn't sell one without the stick attached, and so I haven't purchased one. I'll keep pestering them.


You can get hames at TreeLineusa.com the have both brass and crome hames in two sizes.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Do those have solid balls or hollow?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Deltaboy1984 said:


> Do those have solid balls or hollow?


Hi Deltaboy'

The hames are a heavy cast brass and they are hollow.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks mine I got at the Montgomery street Antique mall nearly 25 years ago is solid and I paid $5 bucks for it. I made it into a cane head after I got busted up in a wreak in 2006.


----------

